# Honey price



## sqkcrk

Tell him $180.00 and when he chokes ask him to suggest a price and go from there. But don't go less than $120.00. It cost you at least $1.00 per pound to produce it.

A course, if you don't think it is worth that much, neither will he. Be prepared to walk away.


----------



## beekeepinglady~SC

oh I will, I really don't want to sell it that way. I like to give my honey away to family and friends, and to people I meet in my life. Like the girl working the gas station who's had a bad day and maybe the little old man who sits in his yard every day waving at everyone who goes by. 
But the guy is just about begging me to sell him my honey so I though I'd see what would be a fair price.


----------



## mike haney

my guess is he's heard of your generosity and mistaken it for lack of appreciation for the value of your honey, and hopes to capitalize on that.
hope i'm wrong,mike


----------



## sqkcrk

Begging? Maybe I was too low.

I understand that you want to share your honey w/ those you love and those who you wish to have a better day, but do they really appreciate it as much as you do? I don't like seeing people give honey away. It kinda devalues it. Family and close friends, I can see dressing up a cpl of jars so they look really nice and special for Xmas or B'day presents, but the girl at the check out counter? Eh, no. But that is just me. Do what makes you feel good I say.


----------



## wdcrkapry205

I've always said if you could get 20.00 a quart it would still be a bargain. People have no idea what it takes to produce a jar of honey.


----------



## sqkcrk

It is our responsibility to educate them. And the best way to do that is to put a high price on your honey and when they ask why this honey, your honey, is so much higher in price than some other honey you can tell them what it took to make it and then they will know. They may still buy the cheaper stuff, but at least they will know. 

But, if you don't think it is better, don't know that it is better, neither will they. Sell your honey. Your bees worked too hard to just give it away. If they ever found out they would just stop making it for you.

Now I'm going to go raise my prices again. And sell even more honey.


----------



## beekeepinglady~SC

Well I didn't mean to devalue other beekeepers honey. lol and it's not as if I'm just hauling my honey around giving it away to everyone I meet. I know just how hard my bees and myself work for the honey. I know this other bk and his bees just aren't making that much honey, where in my bees case they are. I say please do sell your honey for what you can get for it, but know that the fairer you are to people the more repeat customer you will have. Good luck to everybody.


----------



## Chef Isaac

we sell ours at 300. you might think it is high but to be frank, I get twice as much for the honey retail. Retail ALWAYS outsells whole sale.


----------



## sqkcrk

300 what? 300 dollars? 300 cents? 300%?


----------



## tct1w

I love selling it but I hate to see it go if you know what I mean. Im at 15 qt which is low. It goes quick. Yeah and I agree. I am a very generous person I think,but honey is honey. I put alot of work and money in it and Im very proud of what I sell. Even my best friend comes off the hip. CU Peace Dave


----------



## wolfpenfarm

Chef Isaac said:


> Retail ALWAYS outsells whole sale.


Nice site! 
Now does your internet sales really sell a lot of honey at 10 bucks a pound??
I couldn't get that price here locally. Got too many other bee keepers that dump their honey cheap. 

I was thinking about setting up 5 gal tins in healthfood stores with taps on them so folks can fill the 1pound cartons that would be provided with them. Not sure how that will go. But it is much cheaper as i don't have bottling costs.


----------



## sqkcrk

wolfpenfarm said:


> Nice site!
> Now does your internet sales really sell a lot of honey at 10 bucks a pound??
> I couldn't get that price here locally. Got too many other bee keepers that dump their honey cheap.


I garuntee that if you demanded that price, at first, you would loose sales, but what you did sell would be more profitable. And you would lead others to follow because they would see you getting the higher price.


----------



## KQ6AR

All the local honey out here sells for $10 a pound. One grocery store sells a local guys honey for $20 a pound.

Some of the internet sites I've check start at $8, & up for a pound. Many of those sellers are back east.

These are retail prices, & don't really answer you're question.


----------



## wolfpenfarm

KQ6AR said:


> Some of the internet sites I've check start at $8, & up for a pound. Many of those sellers are back east.
> 
> These are retail prices, & don't really answer you're question.


Well wehn i was back in Ga, i could get 10.00 a pound for sourwood honey, but regular ole clover honey no way possible.


----------



## Swobee

We polled members at the last Ks. Honey Producers Assn. meeting this March. Prices were all over the place as one would expect, with marked differences from western Ks. to eastern parts of the state. One would think the more populated areas, where the wealth seems to be also that honey would be geneally a little more costly. The opposite was true- honey is more rare a commodity in the western half of our state. 5 gal container prices was not of discussed in our retail price question at teh KHPA meeting, so I have no comparison for others in our region. 

We sell 5 gal @ $150, plus a deposit for those bucket containers with a fitted valve.


----------



## StevenG

He's going to buy from you, and then bottle and sell it more than likely at $3 a pound, plus the cost of the jars he uses... From what I've heard, beeks have been getting an average of $1.60 per pound wholesale. Some more, some less. I personally won't sell any honey unless I can NET $3 a pound, or more. That is what seems to be fair around here... some folks elsewhere get much more than that. Cost of living, apparently. 
Regards,
Steven


----------



## cdanderson

Anna, 

Dont give away your honey.. Well let me clarify. If you want to give it away... do so (friends family etc.) but if you are going to sell it.. get a fair price. 

This other person is begging to buy your honey (hopefully cheap) because he can make a big profit off it.. he isnt doing it to help you out. Unless you desperately need the money... I wouldnt take a dime under $170 a bucket...if you dont get it now... you can later in the year.

Dont let people cajole you into selling too cheaply...even if they dont mean too.. they will be taking advantage of you.. 

Charlotte


----------



## honeyshack

I have a little story to tell you..actually two short stories

1. Our greek friends wanted to help in the honey house one day. Mrs. Greek came over and spent the day with me extracting. When she went back to the city she told her friends to never balk at my price or any other producer's price. She told them how hard extracting was.

2. I had bought some queens from the bee supply in the city. Mrs Greek was coming to the lake so she said she would pick them up. When she signed the reciept, she saw the price of the the queens...and she was stunned that this small package cost so much. Her words were..."you do not charge enough for your honey.

My point is add up all your costs, and figure out what your average yield per hive is, get a price, add a profit margine...go from there. Remember that price is just to get the honey into the tank, not the bottle


----------



## Monk

Last season paid $75/5gal. min of 10 pails


----------



## Grant

In my earlier days, I was in the position of needing extra honey to keep my regular customers happy. I paid anywhere from $60 to $90 for a five gallon bucket...it was a long time ago. I was humbled by the generosity of those larger beekeepers who helped me extend my selling season and retain my customer base.

Now I've got some local beekeepers needing honey for the same purpose. I balance my generosity at $125 to $150 for the bucket with my potential of $3 a pound retail sales. And I need to make sure I can still take care of my regular outlets. I was once in need and if I have it available, I'd like to return the favor.

I figure if I charged more, those other beekeepers would have to charge more when they bottled it and resold it to make a profit. A rising tide would float all boats. Or they could tell me, "no thanks, not at that price." 

I don't have to discount my honey and sell it by the bucket to move my product. I usually just barely make it from one year to the next subsequent harvest.

All the best,

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Chef Isaac

We are the 5 gallon buckets for $300 a bucket. We sell some... not a lot. Thats ok becauce I can bottle it in one pount containers and get $600 for the bucket!  

Internet sales do great. People from all parts of the US order which is awesome. Just got an order from NY and Florida today. I think it's about providing an array of products that will see. And when I mean an array, I mean high quaility things like creamed honey.... stuff you dont see much anymore.


----------



## olddrone

I know folks who are based in the Northeast but winter in Florida. I sometimes buy honey from them in barrels. I was just offered barrels of pepperbush for $1.30 a pound and barrels of Palmetto for $1.30, both FOB Fort Meyers. I have samples and they are ok as to color and taste. 

I have no idea what 'the market' is, but because this has been offered to me my guess is that it is a lot higher than what folks like Leighton and Dutch Gold will pay. Anyone have any idea what 'the market' is for these honeys?


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries

about right on the pepper, i got $1.30 for it last year, i know others who sold it for $1.20. Palmetto should be a little higher maybe in the ballpark of $1.40-$1.45.


----------



## shoefly

I tried selling locally on Craigslist but did not get any takers at $10 per 3 pound jar or $150 per 5gal bucket=60pounds. Probably have to go lower in the price, which I hate to do.


----------



## kbenz

how many pounds in a 5 gallon bucket?


----------



## Beeslave

shoefly said:


> $150 per 5gal bucket=60pounds. .


----------



## kbenz

jeeeesh........cant believe I missed that:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## pom51

I just read the post from the lady in Welford about the honey.I am the person that wanted to buy her honey ,i ask her to give me a price for it.I would have paid upward of $100.00 for a bucket. I made a deal with a produce market to supply local honey to him. I am sure that you guys that sell honey to local company like to keep your customer happy so that will call you back when they run out. also just for your information to those people that responded negative about this, I have purchased honey from this lady for she is a friend of mine also when she need help or advise about her bee or supply she call me and we work together,for the benefit of the bees. She is a member of the beekeepers club in Spartanburg SC.


----------



## Laurence Hope

Monk, I hope after reading the above posts, that this year will become much more profitable for you.


----------



## Ted

I asked this question about two months ago what are the packers paying for honey? I know the obvious "what ever the market will bear", I get ABJ , Bee Culture and the USDA honey market report but would like to here more from the producers .


----------



## Wee3Bees Apiary

I have a couple 55 gallon drums of honey that I will have left over this year. By left over, I mean that I will have more than I need to sell to our customers that we bottle for (both wholesale and retail) between now and next honey harvest (2011).

There are only three options available for "excess" honey:

1. Sell it to packers ($1.30 to $1.50 per pound right now; if they are actually buying it),
2. Sell it to small beekeepers getting started in 5 gallon buckets, or
3. Give it away (yeah, right)

Our prices for our wholesale average about $5.25 per pound. Our prices for retail average $10 per pound. Ideally, we can sell exactly what we produce at Retail. That doesn't exactly work out... yet. Our second best option would be to sell both retail and wholesale (at $5.25 per pound)... that doesn't exactly work out yet.

Basically, when you have honey left over, as a business, you should sell it. I have a multiple choice quiz for you with the above as questions. Which option above gives you the best price:

1. Sell it to packers - $1.50 per pound?
2. Sell it to small beekeepers - $2.08 per pound?
3. Give it away - $0.00 per pound?

Answer: #2 sell it to smaller beekeepers to resell!!!

Also, by selling it to smaller beekeepers and treating them fairly, then they can turn around in later years and sell you some honey if you came up short one year. In addition, they can buy bees, pollen, propolise, etc. from you down the road and they can also tell their friends about your services, etc.

It's good business sense to sell in the bucket. We sell it for $125 for a 5 gallon bucket (with the bucket returned later). Next year, I will sell them for $150 per bucket ($2.50 per pound).


----------



## jean-marc

w3b's: 

Option d is to hang on to it. It does not go bad unless high moisture. You may need it because your next year crop could be short. Between now and then you may pick up a wholesale account or two. You may not be looking for them but they might be looking for you. Then if you have honey you have options.

I sell alot of honey to smaller beekeepers. They tend to appreciate the product more than say a large packer.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Vance G

This is a culture shock. I buy a 30 lb case of five pound jars for $55.00 from a commercial beekeeper and I thought that was plenty. And it is good water white alfalfa honey! When I last sold honey in the early 80's, I got $1.25 for an 8oz bear, $1.75 for a pint, $3.00 a quart, $10.00 for a gallon and $45 for a five gallon bucket! The wholesale was in the high fifty cents and I figured I was getting a fine markup over that in a 55gallon barrel. I sold about thirty percent of my crop at farmers markets that way and I was competitive with what others were charging. Maybe I will be able to pay for $85 packages! But, if I feel like giving it away, and I will; I will. People who eat honey buy honey. It is not a zero sum game, you increase overall consumption in my opinion.


----------



## feltze

Just a note Sam's Club is retailing 5lb containers of honey for $11.00 in our area.


----------



## jmgi

Where is the honey from?


----------



## feltze

I believe the current brand they are carrying is Sue Bee, for all apparent purposes a reputable brand. So it's not "local" honey but commercially purchased and processed.

eric


----------



## Vance G

Sue bee is reputable, a co-op. I think their main problem is one of having to blend to much dark honey into the mix to utilize their members production.


----------



## jim lyon

Vance G said:


> Sue bee is reputable, a co-op. I think their main problem is one of having to blend to much dark honey into the mix to utilize their members production.


At the risk of stirring things up I believe that Vance's statement is pretty much on the mark.


----------



## FarmerJ

jmgi said:


> Where is the honey from?


We have a 5 lb container of it at the house. It lists 5 other countries on the package other than the US.

I can post the countries tonight when I get home.


ETA:
Countries listed on Sam's Club "Baker's & Chef's" brand honey
USA, Argentina, Canada, Brazil, Mexico, India & Uruguay


----------



## Vance G

Here again I have old information. I had no idea they were other than a U.S. co-op


----------



## Rick Hurd

Here in North East Missouri, I sell quarts for $12.00 pints for $6.50 and 1lb plastic jars for $5.00. If I have any left over, I store it or feed it back to the bees.


----------



## rocky1

Vance G said:


> Here again I have old information. I had no idea they were other than a U.S. co-op


The Co-Op itself is comprised of only US members, to the best of my knowledge, however they do purchase a HUGE amount of honey from outside the US to fill certain markets. 

They have long been established as "The World's Largest Honey Marketing Organization."




VanceG said:


> Sue bee is reputable, a co-op. I think their main problem is one of having to blend to much dark honey into the mix to utilize their members production.


Blending member honey is not the issue, Sue Bee has well established markets for bakery grade honey. If I'm not mistaken, Honey Nut Cheerios is one of the largest amongst them. Been awhile since I read all the reports, so don't hold me to that.

Walmart says, what Walmart will pay... Walmart says what Walmart will accept... What Walmart wants to pay doesn't buy premium bottle grade honey from any packer, except maybe in China, and they can't import that. Their accepter fellas ain't necessarily real bright either, when it comes to buying honey. They do however cave into lessons learned the hard way, and the Sue Bee brand is supposed to return to their shelves this year. Guess their US, Argentina, Uruguay, Brazil, Wherever road tar honey didn't sell real well, except to beekeepers that took it home to laugh at it.


----------



## dixiebooks

shoefly said:


> I tried selling locally on Craigslist but did not get any takers at $10 per 3 pound jar or $150 per 5gal bucket=60pounds. Probably have to go lower in the price, which I hate to do.


shoefly- Rather than lowering the price, try raising it. I have not yet had the chance to try it with honey but marketing is marketing is marketing. I have sold a number of things over the years, including online. If something does not sell in short order, I have discovered that by raising the price, the odds of selling soon actually increase dramatically. Try $13 for a few weeks, then $15. Better yet, post multiple ads with different wording/contact information - one at $13 and another at $15. See what happens. -James


----------



## stander

How do we know what the price to start will bee for this year ? I would like to bring some to the farmers market to get my name out.


----------



## HONEYDEW

the price is never the same from one city to the next and what is posted in the bee mags is not often a good indicator of what one can actually get at your local market just price it a little higher than you think you should and if its not moving then lower it till it does...


----------



## sqkcrk

Figure out your own price. Then, when you get to the market, if there are other Honey Sellers, set your price a little higher than theirs and don't lower it to try to increase sales. You may not sell the volumes that others do, or sell out as quickly, but you will make more per pound and you will stay in the consumers eye longer.

Remember, you are not selling honey to get rid of it. I hear this at bkprs mtngs every now and then. "I couldn't get rid of my honey, so I lowered the price." Why? It's not like melons or strawberries, which will rot if not sold. You are building a customer base for YOUR honey. It takes time and persistence and lots of honey.

How much do you think you should sell it for?


----------



## feltze

NC Beekeepers association is buying honey at $3.50/lb limit 2 pails* from established members* for this years (2012) State Fair. So I'd guess that makes a good bench mark for local honey in our area.


----------



## rtoney

That may be a good bench mark for wholesale but not retail at the farmers market. And I agree with sqkcrk sell it next year or the year after unless your hurting for money


----------



## wdcrkapry205

I don't even consider it a good benchmark for wholesale.


rtoney said:


> That may be a good bench mark for wholesale but not retail at the farmers market. And I agree with sqkcrk sell it next year or the year after unless your hurting for money


----------

